# Can't decide, Pls give your honest opinion.



## ksJin (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello Friends, I'm currently trying to buy a new GPU, to upgrade from HIS Radeon HD 6750.

I'm looking to spend around 150 - 250 bucks for a GPU that will last me about 2-3 years that will have no issue running the latest video games that will be considered GPU intensive. 

These are what I found to be best in the market so far. (9/4/2013) 
I can't decide which is better for Gaming and for the long run.

Asus GTX660 TI-DC2OC-3GD5 GeForce GTX 660 Ti Graph...

MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256...

SAPPHIRE 100352-3L Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR...


*--Edit*
Thanks everyone for the quick and very useful information I have come to a decision after reading your opinions, various reviews on tech power up benchmarks on my 3 GPU listed above.

*My Goal:* I plan on using a Single 25" Monitor at 1920x1080 at Max to Very High Settings on all types of games and have my GPU last more then 2-3 Years of everyday use. 

*Conclusion:*
MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256... 

Thank you guys, I've learned a lot, I appreciate it. (A lot of useful information here)


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 5, 2013)

The 7950 is the highest-end card out of those, and it has the most VRAM.  SO that would get my vote.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Sep 5, 2013)

agreed 7950, OC it if you need to.
+ u got 3 free games!


----------



## da20valve (Sep 5, 2013)

No way, go the GTX670 is the fastest there by a mile. I have had EVERY single graphics card produced (build high end gaming systems) and overclocked them all, the 670 is where its at. TRUST ME,


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2013)

The 670 is $300   ok $280 after rebate 

Look at this  $180 after rebate 7950
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190158


KsJin fill out your system specs in the User CP............. Your other system specs are important

da20valve if you have every GPU why you run a 6950?


----------



## da20valve (Sep 5, 2013)

You get what you pay for with components, But the "middle child" is always the best Value.

The GTX670 is $275 after rebate (And that's for the overclocked Asus one, with a free game). Trust me this thing will KILL the 7950.
OR get the 760 both are better value then the old 7950


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

7970s are going pretty cheap now, especially with the new game bundle.

sell the games and knock some cash off the card!

ive just seen the cpu youre running, with a 4core youll see the fps dip a lot due to bottlenecks in cpu intensive games. not sure what res youre running tho. either of them cards would be good tbh, but 670/79** are good choices

if you want to get a sense on how cards overclock, check out 3dmark site and browse at scores etc on X cpu.

oh and this site has a good comparison table http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/508?vs=598


and if 670s are killing cards why aren't they in jail?!


----------



## pigulici (Sep 5, 2013)

+1 for Hd7950


----------



## shovenose (Sep 5, 2013)

gtx670


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 5, 2013)

if you plan to later upgrade cpu 760
if not save money and get 7950


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 5, 2013)

The 7950 will be best value for money besides being the best of the lot you listed.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

760 if you want it to last for 2-3 years. 7950 is beginning to struggle in 1080 with everything maxed out.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

hold the phone!!!

680s at knocked off prices!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-156-MS

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-213-MS


but because I like amd cards

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-048-HS


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hold the phone!!!
> 
> 680s at knocked off prices!
> 
> ...



But he is not in UK


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> But he is not in UK



the OP in England? wait a sec wheres the op gone?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2013)

He pulled a Houdini


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats Red Machine, you are the OP now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2013)

I looked at this and thought huh, wondered what was going on.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

my worlds falling apart, someone fix thisthisthisthisthis


----------



## DarkOCean (Sep 5, 2013)

who the hell are you guys taking to? lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2013)

A mod could delete this as the OP has been abducted.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my *OP* go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my *OP* go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.



It worked, he's back.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

this has been the oddest thread (apart from TPU clubhouse) ive known.....

now im thinking ive got people fooled im Michael neeson... what else could I do....


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 5, 2013)

da20valve said:


> You get what you pay for with components, But the "middle child" is always the best Value.
> 
> The GTX670 is $275 after rebate (And that's for the overclocked Asus one, with a free game). Trust me this thing will KILL the 7950.
> OR get the 760 both are better value then the old 7950



You are incorrect/Misinformed and you are spreading false information. Quit it.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 5, 2013)

79xx cards have 384 bit bus width (And more RAM 3GB instead of a lousy 2GB), their bandwidths will walk over a 670-680-770. It wont choke at high resolutions and/or high res textures (FPS Doesnt drop to 3-5 FPS due to data swapping) like the GK104s would. They have higher IPC than any of Nvidias GK104 cards thus more gain from overclocking. My 7950 VaporX for example ran circles around a 680 easily in 3dmark.

PhysX? Lol, only a few games use it. Your CPU can do it anyways. On a budget? AMD is better, eyefinity? AGAIN; AMD IS BETTER.

You gotta start looking at specs and benchmarks that are not done on cherrypicked games. Also most benchmarks ive seen will run satock 79xx cards while any GK104 overclocks it self to 1200+ on core easily due to boost. And STILL BARELY beat 79xx cards.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> 79xx cards have 384 bit bus width, their bandwidths will walk over a 670-680-770. It wont choke at high resolutions and/or high res textures (FPS Doesnt drop to 3-5 FPS due to data swapping) like the GK104s would. They have higher IPC than any of Nvidias GK104 cards thus more gain from overclocking. My 7950 VaporX for example ran circles around a 680 easily in 3dmark.
> 
> PhysX? Lol, only a few games use it. Your CPU can do it anyways. On a budget? AMD is better, eyefinity? AGAIN; AMD IS BETTER.
> 
> You gotta start looking at specs and benchmarks that are not done on cherrypicked games. Also most benchmarks ive seen will run satock 79xx cards while any GK104 overclocks it self to 1200+ on core easily due to boost. And STILL BARELY beat 79xx cards.



Nvidia has better drivers imo i was on nothing but ATi/AMD cards since i started pc building over a decade ago. I switched to SLi because it works better then xfire and overall i find it to be a smoother experience.

each to their own of course.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nvidia has better drivers imo i was on nothing but ATi/AMD cards since i started pc building over a decade ago. I switched to SLi because it works better then xfire and overall i find it to be a smoother experience.
> 
> each to their own of course.



Oooh the good old "Nvidia has better drivers" arguement. Well none of my 79xx cards have fried because of faulty drivers, my BF3 hasnt looked like Minecraft either.

AMD Scales better with Multi GPU setups too, smoother? AMD Fixed framepacing issues in the last drivers. 

Use a valid argument at least.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 5, 2013)

We're helping OP here, we should give him suggestions based on facts. Not BIASED OPINIONS ( or "IMHOs" )


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 5, 2013)

7950 is the best card to get. Here's is why...

1. overclock it, it will beat gtx 670 for sure.
2. 3 gb vram past 1080p it will shine over gtx 670.
3. cheaper than gtx 670 by a mile.
4. free 3 popular games.
5. driver for crossfire is fix in case you want to crossfire later. (future proof).

It is truly the best card to get. Just bought my third card to tri-fire  
PowerColor AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV5E Radeon HD 7950 3GB ...


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Raptorpowa said:


> 7950 is the best card to get. Here's is why...
> 
> 1. overclock it, it will beat gtx 670 for sure.
> 2. 3 gb vram past 1080p it will shine over gtx 670.
> ...



Good post.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 5, 2013)

Think you guys might have missed a important part of the OP



> Conclusion:
> MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256...
> 
> I'm planning on overclocking my CPU or just buying a new one from Intel, if the results come short from this GPU.
> ...


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 5, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Think you guys might have missed a important part of the OP



Lol what a crappy purchase. Im out.


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 5, 2013)

People still buying 2g video card? Anyways, good luck with the purchase.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 5, 2013)

OP Good luck justifying it later on when you realize its a bad GPU.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 5, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Lol what a crappy purchase. Im out.




I wouldn't agree with you. According to TPU's reviews, which I trust a lot more than just about any other source of information on GPU performance, at 1080p, the GTX760 outperforms the 7950. Is the extra cost of the GTX760 worth the extra performance? Only the person spending the money can answer that.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I wouldn't agree with you. According to TPU's reviews, which I trust a lot more than just about any other source of information on GPU performance, at 1080p, the GTX760 outperforms the 7950. Is the extra cost of the GTX760 worth the extra performance? Only the person spending the money can answer that.
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_760/images/perfrel_1920.gif



also shows a 670 and 7970 doing better....

an overclocked 7950 is on par/better than a stock 7970


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 5, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I wouldn't agree with you. According to TPU's reviews, which I trust a lot more than just about any other source of information on GPU performance, at 1080p, the GTX760 outperforms the 7950. Is the extra cost of the GTX760 worth the extra performance? Only the person spending the money can answer that.
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_760/images/perfrel_1920.gif



Yea you're right 760 is basically a 7970 in terms of performance 

You also deliberately ignore the fact that it has boost 2.0 giving it an advantage of 150-250 MHz on core.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 5, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Not BIASED OPINIONS ( or "IMHOs" )



So my opinions are biased despite me only having 3 Nvidia cards in my life time? (1x8800GTS(G92) & 2xGTX 680s)  

Ive had nothing but AMD cards since they were making ATi Rage cards and all of a sudden my opinions are biased because I decided to switch up after issues with crossfire and ive had 3 sets of crossfired cards

But I guess Its ok to dismiss another person's personal experience - its the internet after all.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> also shows a 670 and 7970 doing better....
> 
> an overclocked 7950 is on par/better than a stock 7970





Rangerjr1 said:


> Yea you're right 760 is basically a 7970 in terms of performance
> 
> You also deliberately ignore the fact that it has boost 2.0 giving it an advantage of 150-250 MHz on core.



and you don't think the GTX760 can be OC'ed as well? I mean that graph is for a "regular" GTX760, the OP picked a factory OC'ed GTX760.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

mostly all NVidia cards oc themselves these days, so basically picking reviews that stock vs stock isn't quiet accurate when one boosts to higher clocks..

and AMD scale in performance quite well with overclocking tbh.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> mostly all NVidia cards oc themselves these days, so basically picking reviews that stock vs stock isn't quiet accurate when one boosts to higher clocks..
> 
> and AMD scale in performance quite well with overclocking tbh.



They scale BETTER with OC due to higher IPC.


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So my opinions are biased despite me only having 3 Nvidia cards in my life time? (1x8800GTS(G92) & 2xGTX 680s)
> 
> Ive had nothing but AMD cards since they were making ATi Rage cards and all of a sudden my opinions are biased because I decided to switch up after issues with crossfire and ive had 3 sets of crossfired cards
> 
> But I guess Its ok to dismiss another person's personal experience - its the internet after all.



You should be open to the best option.

Amd driver is no more valid arguments because amd address their driver issue with single card and crossfire. If you still bring your bad experience with amd driver in the past it is of course irrelevant as of now.

For now, the best buy/perf is the hd 7950. Nothing will beat it in the medium range gpu department. It will kick butt once overclock as well.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh, I realize the OC'ing ability of the HD7000 is great, I have three HD7000 cards myself. But it is kinda hit or miss. Best I've gotten out of my 7970 is 1175core/1450mem, while Erocker can get 1300core/1600mem.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

Lets stop fighting shall we? 

I honestly cannot tell the difference between my friend's 7950 or my 660Ti, and currently the 660Ti is selling for under £140 while the 7950 is selling for about the £170. Hands down the 660Ti wins the price/perf race in this side of the pond.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

id go as far to say its been the best price/performance card this era - 7950

and has outlasted nvidias 500-700 series in the midrange competition.

but as with any card, its luck.

mine can do 1250/1750 on air, but 1100/1400-1500 is a massive boost in performance for gaming!


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Lets stop fighting shall we?
> 
> I honestly cannot tell the difference between my friend's 7950 or my 660Ti, and currently the 660Ti is selling for under £140 while the 7950 is selling for about the £170. Hands down the 660Ti wins the price/perf race in this side of the pond.



lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh, I can't/won't deny the 7950 is the best price/performance option out in the discussed price range. That is 100% true IMO. And with a little luck and some OC'ing, it can match or beat almost any single GPU card out today, save the GTX780 and Titan. But also I can't deny that fact that at it's factory stock settings, the GTX760 is very close to 7970 GHZ edition performance. Remember, the OP hasn't said anything about wanting to OC and nothing in their system specs is OC'ed.


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Lets stop fighting shall we?
> 
> I honestly cannot tell the difference between my friend's 7950 or my 660Ti, and currently the 660Ti is selling for under £140 while the 7950 is selling for about the £170. Hands down the 660Ti wins the price/perf race in this side of the pond.



Don't forget the 3 gb vram that 7950 has. $189.00 after MIR + 3 games that you can sell for even for lower price is unbeatable. Lastly, eventually most will upgrade to the next res which is the 1440p, guess what 7950 with 3 gb vram is ready for it.

PowerColor AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV5E Radeon HD 7950 3GB ...


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

hes got a 760 coming so this is all irrelevant lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hes got a 760 coming so this is all irrelevant lol



That's what I was saying in my first post in this thread


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

Raptorpowa said:


> Don't forget the 3 gb vram that 7950 has. $189.00 after MIR + 3 games that you can sell for even for lower price is unbeatable. Lastly, eventually most will upgrade to the next res which is the 1440p, guess what 7950 with 3 gb vram is ready for it.
> 
> PowerColor AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV5E Radeon HD 7950 3GB ...



Situations reversed in your side of the pond, where 7950 is cheaper than 660Ti. Not surprised actually, $20 can easily swing the advantage over to the other side.

I think we can conclude that this will be the end of our civilised discussion, since OP has a 760 coming already


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 5, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> That's what I was saying in my first post in this thread



Yup, the  next op that will run into next similar gpu question can reference this thread.


----------



## ksJin (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I haven't ordered it yet!

I had edited to 'made up my mind', from the graphs I looked at during 3-4am and head to bed after. I woke up this morning and read everything, I really like the MSI GTX 760 TwinFrozr Gaming 2 GB, but I want to wait a little, maybe until it hits a sale point. 

I never bought a nVidia card before, since AMD cards were always priced lower with equal performance, I was pretty excited about it lol.

Someone actually found a very, very cheap 7950 for people that look for performance per dollar,($189.90 after $30.00 rebate) like myself. PowerColor AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV5E Radeon HD 7950 3GB ...

I think both GTX760/HD 7950 are very good cards, but do 2GB vs 3GB (Non-OC) really matter in terms of FPS at 1980x1080 on single 25" monitor?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

ksJin said:


> Hey guys, I haven't ordered it yet!
> 
> I had edited to 'made up my mind', from the graphs I looked at during 3-4am and head to bed after. I woke up this morning and read everything, I really like the MSI GTX 760 TwinFrozr Gaming 2 GB, but I want to wait a little, maybe until it hits a sale point.
> 
> ...





did our flame war make for good reading?! LOL enjoy the card... an upgrade is always an upgrade!


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 5, 2013)

yes it does if you play heavy modded games like skyrim or crysis 2.


----------



## ksJin (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol yeah it was fun to read, you guys are the best. Really helped me out!


----------



## ksJin (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_GTX_760_TF_Gaming/14.html

Well I found this to be very helpful on Crysis 3 benchmark, note that everything is at factory stock settings.

I figured I won't need a 3GB card because I won't be running duel monitors.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2013)

ksJin said:


> Hey guys, I haven't ordered it yet!
> 
> I had edited to 'made up my mind', from the graphs I looked at during 3-4am and head to bed after. I woke up this morning and read everything, I really like the MSI GTX 760 TwinFrozr Gaming 2 GB, but I want to wait a little, maybe until it hits a sale point.
> 
> ...



at 1080p, 2Gb makes no difference. at 1440p, 3gb is quite good. However, if you are going 1440p you would want a more powerful graphics card anyway, making that argument moot. So stick with the $189 7950, you will not be disappointed


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 5, 2013)

The 760 is the fastest and best bang for buck of those in the first price scenarios, but the 7950 at $190 is best deal overall. Nvidia leads in that group if they're in a close price range though.

Just hope that the 7950 OCs well. Well you buy a model that late in the cycle often they don't however.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 5, 2013)

Well considering it's $80 less expensive, the 7950 is definently the best bang for your buck here. The GTX 760 is a great card, but that 8% more performance for $80 more. At 1080p, The 7950 will do what you want of it.


----------



## da20valve (Sep 8, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Yea you're right 760 is basically a 7970 in terms of performance
> 
> You also deliberately ignore the fact that it has boost 2.0 giving it an advantage of 150-250 MHz on core.



First you say the 7950 is better then the GTX670, then you say that the 7970 and GTX760 are the same, considering that the GTX670 is slightly faster then the GTX760 wouldn't it make it as fast as the 7970, thus beating the 7950 ??, I can tell by your response you are a AMD fan boy, but please stop giving out the wrong advice, the object here is to give the person the best unbiased answer, giving him the advice that the 7950 is better then the 670 is only making yourself look stupid and making the guy buy a card that's old and out-dated.

BTW, you only have to look at the pricing for the GT670 and GTX760 to know that the 670 is better, do you really think they are going to lose money and make their new better card cheaper ???, I think not


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

da20valve said:


> First you say the 7950 is better then the GTX670, then you say that the 7970 and GTX760 are the same, considering that the GTX670 is slightly faster then the GTX760 wouldn't it make it as fast as the 7970, thus beating the 7950 ??, I can tell by your response you are a AMD fan boy, but please stop giving out the wrong advice, the object here is to give the person the best unbiased answer, giving him the advice that the 7950 is better then the 670 is only making yourself look stupid and making the guy buy a card that's old and out-dated.
> 
> BTW, you only have to look at the pricing for the GT670 and GTX760 to know that the 670 is better, do you really think they are going to lose money and make their new better card cheaper ???, I think not



At 1080p a 7950 and 670 is about the same, when you crank up the resolution and fill up the RAM (This happens when you play demanding games, just saying because i honestly dont think you know this) the 7950 will win by a long shot. And the 7950 gains more from OCing because of higher IPC. Stop talking about something you know nothing about.

Ugh... Noobs.

And btw. I was sarcastic when i said the 760 is the same as a 7970. If you look at those benches and draw the conclusion that the 760 ~ 7970 i advice you to go buy an xbox 360.


----------



## Frick (Sep 8, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> At 1080p a 7950 and 670 is about the same, when you crank up the resolution and fill up the RAM (This happens when you play demanding games, just saying because i honestly dont think you know this) the 7950 will win by a long shot. And the 7950 gains more from OCing because of higher IPC. Stop talking about something you know nothing about.
> 
> Ugh... Noobs.
> 
> And btw. I was sarcastic when i said the 760 is the same as a 7970. If you look at those benches and draw the conclusion that the 760 ~ 7970 i advice you to go buy an xbox 360.









http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_670/

?

Arrogance is never attractive, even if you would be correct.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Frick said:


> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_670/images/perfrel_2560.gif
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_670/
> 
> ...



Yep, you're doing the same thing as that other guy.

2 words: NVIDIA BOOST.

stock 7950 @ 850 vs 670 at 1000 on core. And if you dont believe me, check the specs on the review where you got the benchmarks.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh and btw, how old are those benchmarks? The 670s and 680s where better than the 79xx due to the bad drivers AMD had, find recent benchmarks.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Oh and btw, how old are those benchmarks? The 670s and 680s where better than the 79xx due to the bad drivers AMD had, find recent benchmarks.



Dont double post






Newest I can find, 670 is still better than 7970 and 680 is still better than 7970 GHZ. All of the 4 can be clocked higher for much more performance, regularly hitting 10%+ performance gain on good boards. AMD gets better scores at 2560x1600, but that is not the resolution OP plays at.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Dont double post
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Lightning/images/perfrel_1920.gif
> 
> Newest I can find, 670 is still better than 7970 and 680 is still better than 7970 GHZ. All of the 4 can be clocked higher for much more performance, regularly hitting 10%+ performance gain on good boards. AMD gets better scores at 2560x1600, but that is not the resolution OP plays at.



Link please. 

And still. GPU Boost.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Link please.
> 
> And still. GPU Boost.



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Lightning/

Boost or not Nvidia still manages to get 10%+ OC on top of Boost. Pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_780_Lightning/
> 
> Boost or not Nvidia still manages to get 10%+ OC on top of Boost. Pretty good if you ask me.



Yea as if AMDs cards cant be oced. Comparing an oced card to a stock one isnt fair.

And seriously, any GK104 - GK106 owners show me your 3dmark/Valley/heaven. Ill beat them. Show me that your GK104/6 are so good.


----------



## da20valve (Sep 8, 2013)

So what your saying is the new AMD Drivers makes the 7950 perform like a 7970 ?, because that's about where the GTX670 sits.

Either way you look at it the GTX670 is better, especially for the OP, which is the whole reason for this.


----------



## Frick (Sep 8, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Yep, you're doing the same thing as that other guy.
> 
> 2 words: NVIDIA BOOST.
> 
> stock 7950 @ 850 vs 670 at 1000 on core. And if you dont believe me, check the specs on the review where you got the benchmarks.



Nvidia BOOST, the feauture that is activated per default and therefor is a part of the card that should be judged as part of a stock card? If you buy a stock 670 it will be faster than a stock 7950. It's as simple as that.

With that said, it comes down to the price. Get a wicked discount on a 7950? Get it by all means. Are you a hardcore AMD fanboy? Get the 7950 and be quiet about it. If they are priced the same and you have no plans on overclocking? Get the 670.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Yea as if AMDs cards cant be oced. Comparing an oced card to a stock one isnt fair.
> 
> And seriously, any GK104 - GK106 owners show me your 3dmark/Valley/heaven. Ill beat them. Show me that your GK104/6 are so good.



God you just love your AMD card high horse. Its about time you get off that thing and quit being an asshat. 

You have come over here from OCN blabbering your mouth about how awesome your 7970/AMD Card is, and how crappy NVidia cards, when most professional benchmarks show completely different information than what you tend to lead on. 

Yeah sure AMD cards can benefit a bit more from overclocking (Also depends on if the card you get is even a good clocker), but not everyone here at TPU are interested in overclocking. 

Some just want performance out of the box, and NVidia has that. Their boost tech allows the card to technically "overclock" itself under the right temperature conditions, etc.

EDIT: and like Frick says, its a feature of the card, so regardless it should be judged as stock. Not until the users starts pushing it beyond out of box boosting limits, is it overclocked. 



Frick said:


> Nvidia BOOST, the feauture that is activated per default and therefor is a part of the card that should be judged as part of a stock card? If you buy a stock 670 it will be faster than a stock 7950. It's as simple as that.
> 
> With that said, it comes down to the price. Get a wicked discount on a 7950? Get it by all means. Are you a hardcore AMD fanboy? Get the 7950 and be quiet about it. If they are priced the same and you have no plans on overclocking? Get the 670.



^^This exactly.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Yea as if AMDs cards cant be oced. Comparing an oced card to a stock one isnt fair.
> 
> And seriously, any GK104 - GK106 owners show me your 3dmark/Valley/heaven. Ill beat them. Show me that your GK104/6 are so good.



Never said AMD's cards cannot be overclocked. One comes with stock overclocking, the other comes with manual overclocking. If you are not willing/not able/not ready to do manual overclocking we have to compare the base performances, in which case Nvidia edges AMD. Otherwise, AMD takes the performance lead. In both cases you will not be able to tell the difference outside benchmarks, but the hit to the wallet is much more severe depending on the price fluctuations. 

I endorse the most bang for buck card (before overclocking), in this case a 7950. For people in UK, my card of choice will be the 660Ti regularly getting sold for about £130-140 now, compared to the £170+ 7950. For overclockers, as long as the 7950 is less than 10% more expensive than the 670 it is the better buy.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> God you just love your AMD card high horse. Its about time you get off that thing and quit being an asshat.
> 
> You have come over here from OCN blabbering your mouth about how awesome your 7970/AMD Card is, and how crappy NVidia cards, when most professional benchmarks show completely different information than what you tend to lead on.
> 
> ...



Im saying GK104 - GK106s are crappy, never said anything about ANY OTHER NVIDIA CARD. Stop putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Never said AMD's cards cannot be overclocked. One comes with stock overclocking, the other comes with manual overclocking. If you are not willing/not able/not ready to do manual overclocking we have to compare the base performances, in which case Nvidia edges AMD. Otherwise, AMD takes the performance lead. In both cases you will not be able to tell the difference outside benchmarks, but the hit to the wallet is much more severe depending on the price fluctuations.
> 
> I endorse the most bang for buck card (before overclocking), in this case a 7950. For people in UK, my card of choice will be the 660Ti regularly getting sold for about £130-140 now, compared to the £170+ 7950. For overclockers, as long as the 7950 is less than 10% more expensive than the 670 it is the better buy.



I agree.


----------



## ksJin (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I'm not to big of a fan on over clocking, so MSI N760 wins in my case, also it's enough GPU power for my taste.

The MSI GTX N760 is priced at $260 is better performer compared to the GTX 660Ti on newegg that are 235-265, I'd get the 660Ti cards if they weren't so much, and the 760 Cards are supposed to be better then 660Ti anyways, so MSI GTX N760 with 'Gaming App' that OC's for me with a single click + a bit of an extra speed for 15-20 bucks, so worth it.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

ksJin said:


> Well, I'm not to big of a fan on over clocking, so MSI N760 wins in my case, also it's enough GPU power for my taste.
> 
> The MSI GTX N760 is priced at $260 is better performer compared to the GTX 660Ti on newegg that are 235-265, I'd get the 660Ti cards if they weren't so much, and the 760 Cards are supposed to be better then 660Ti anyways, so MSI GTX N760 with 'Gaming App' that OC's for me with a single click + a bit of an extra speed for 15-20 bucks, so worth it.



Well if you're gonna run "Stock" GPU boost will help you get some extra performance.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2013)

people are also forgetting the age of the AMD cards, 79** series have out lasted a few gens on NVidia. 

all price for price comparison AMD wins, as NVidia is usually overpriced. remember the 6** NVidia cards are old news and will be lower prices, this will be a different story when AMD release their new cards.

nuff said


----------



## ksJin (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm still trying to be patient and hold off on buying anything on atm, because my Radeon HD 6750 is still good to go, runs LoL at 100-130 fps np lol. But I'm going to upgrading for the future release games like CoD: Ghosts / BF:4 / Watch Dogs / I'm forgetting a lot of others, but yeah black friday might be the time to buy the MSI GTX N760.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would have gone with the 7950 . I have one myself and its a solid card.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 8, 2013)

I just bought my second 7950 for $180 us. Bang for buck you cant beat that


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Bang for buck


Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## Outback Bronze (Sep 8, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I just bought my second 7950 for $180 us. Bang for buck you cant beat that



Me 3! Just had to add to this thread. Piss funny guys!!


----------



## da20valve (Sep 8, 2013)

Raptorpowa said:


> Don't forget the 3 gb vram that 7950 has. $189.00 after MIR + 3 games that you can sell for even for lower price is unbeatable. Lastly, eventually most will upgrade to the next res which is the 1440p, guess what 7950 with 3 gb vram is ready for it.
> 
> PowerColor AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV5E Radeon HD 7950 3GB ...



Yeah....... Because everyone knows you need that extra 2GB of VRAM to run that big 1440p
. Unless you are using Triple monitors you don't need anymore then 2GB.


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 8, 2013)

da20valve said:


> Yeah....... Because everyone knows you need that extra 2GB of VRAM to run that big 1440p
> . Unless you are using Triple monitors you don't need anymore then 2GB.



You never know, most people get bored with one monitor and all of a sudden you impulse buy 2 more monitors. You see 3 cars on my sig? I impulse buy the other 2, I actually just need one.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL the AMD fanboys getting PO'd about somebody buying an nVidia card is hilarious.

My friend has an HD7950 3GB and I've got a GTX670 2GB, and mine is by far better. A GTX760 is very simliar to my card in terms of performance.

OP, good choice and be happy


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Raptorpowa said:


> You never know, *most people *get bored with one monitor and all of a sudden you impulse buy 2 more monitors. You see 3 cars on my sig? I impulse buy the other 2, I actually just need one.



If you think most people have more than 1 monitor you are seriously deluded.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> If you think most people have more than 1 monitor you are seriously deluded.



Not deluded, just statistical bias. People around him are most likely tech enthusiasts, and therefore he sees "most people" having more than a monitor. Same goes to overclocking.


----------



## ksJin (Sep 8, 2013)

Raptorpowa said:


> You never know, most people get bored with one monitor and all of a sudden you impulse buy 2 more monitors. You see 3 cars on my sig? I impulse buy the other 2, I actually just need one.



well this can be true, but I can't upgrade to multiple monitor set up because I have no room on my glass desk lol.

*note that I had my 630w PSU for 4 years*

Disadvantages to multiple monitor set up:
-More Stress on PSU and GPU
-More Space needed on desk
-More Heat, even from idle, room temp rises.
-Higher electric bill

BUT I'm not saying people shouldn't do it, just a couple things to consider.


----------



## Frick (Sep 8, 2013)

Raptorpowa said:


> You never know, most people get bored with one monitor and all of a sudden you impulse buy 2 more monitors. You see 3 cars on my sig? I impulse buy the other 2, I actually just need one.



I'll take some of that money you have way to much of please.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 8, 2013)

ksJin said:


> well this can be true, but I can't upgrade to multiple monitor set up because I have no room on my glass desk lol.
> 
> *note that I had my 630w PSU for 4 years*
> 
> ...



Also,

More likely to have GPU driver related issues. 

Higher resolution will require a lot more GPU memory and main system memory.




Frick said:


> I'll take some of that money you have way to much of please.



Yes, but the way he rationalises bad purchases is like the "fake rich". The real rich make solid purchases based on logic not emotion. This is why the bulk of their cash goes on investments rather than "impulse monitors".


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Also,
> 
> More likely to have GPU driver related issues.
> 
> ...



I bought my house on impulse too. 







I went to school on impulse too 






I think, I'm fine when it comes to investment, I so I bought my toys on impulse too 

My cars on my avatar 

My little hobby


----------



## da20valve (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually I do know and I wouldn't post if I didn't, I don't give advice based on being bias, unlike 95% of the people on here, my job is to build high end systems day in day out, we use AMD and NVIDIA and in what the op has asked the 670 is better, not because I like it more ( I have owned equal amount of both cards) but because its just better, even running 2x 24" Monitors 2GB of VRAM is more then enough ( there has been many tests done with 2 vs 4gb cards on triple monitor setups and in most cases the 2GB variant is enough. If you want to be a fanboy go right ahead, but take it from someone who knows, when giving advice make sure the advice is correct and not just because you like AMD more then NVIDA or COKE more the PEPSI.

The advice I give is correct, I don't post if I don't know, I don't post if I havn't used or tested the product, anyone can look at benchmarks but until you compare 2 identical systems with just that one component changed its pointless. 

If you want I will take my PC into work run a few benchmarks, swap my 670 for a 7950 and run them again, that will give you a true understanding of what I am trying to say.


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 9, 2013)

You want to stir the op to price/performance ratio.  7950 is toe to toe with gtx 670 and sometimes faster when overclock and of course a lot cheaper with free games.  Not to mention more vram and bit(384) as well...


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Raptorpowa said:


> I bought my house on impulse too.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img266/8639/tlq1.jpg
> 
> ...



Again fake rich. A Rich person doesn't show off to random strangers on a forum.

This house is probably from Google images or belongs to the bank on a 30 year mortgage which you'll eventually default due to your impulse component buying.




Raptorpowa said:


> You want to stir the op to price/performance ratio.  7950 is toe to toe with gtx 670 and sometimes faster when overclock and of course a lot cheaper with free games.  Not to mention more vram and bit(384) as well...



Toe to toe. It's not even close I've already posted reviews in your previous thread from Hard OCP and they concluded there is up to a 30% performance gap between the two. Stop making up stories.  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2975420&postcount=23

VRAM doesn't always mean better performance. The Nvidia GT 630 has 4GB VRAM and it performs like crap, probably get outrun by 1GB 5770 from 4 years ago.


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 9, 2013)

Next time I take a picture I'll put raptorpowa sign on it. lol.

Clearly, 7950 is the better card here overall. You could upgrade to one if you want, and Vram now a days is important because 1080p is old. 1440p is new...By the way, how are those 5850 treating ya. 

I advice people to go for price/perf ratio, so they can save money and not waste it to something irrelevant like the gtx 670.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2013)

Raptorpowa said:


> Clearly, 7950 is the better card here overall. You could upgrade to one if you want, and Vram now a days is important because 1080p is old. 1440p is new...By the way, how are those 5850 treating ya.
> 
> I advice people to go for price/perf ratio, so they can save money and not waste it to something irrelevant like the gtx 670.



No it isn't. 1080p is still quite standard (and retardedly common). The 670 is not irrelevent.

About resolution:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2013)

Raptorpowa said:


> I bought my house on impulse too.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img266/8639/tlq1.jpg
> 
> ...



Good looking house there! Me personally I do not need a big house to feel comfortable due to it just being me and my wife but yes I have to agree with what others are saying. Even though I have two college degrees doesn't mean I could buy anything on impulse. This goes with my recent truck purchase, I looked for months for the right truck and had a monthly payment goal in mind. The decision is "Do I live comfortably?" maybe but I still do some type of future budgeting before making huge decisions.

My little slice of paradise


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you very much for pictures of your beautiful houses, can we get back on topic now?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Thank you very much for pictures of your beautiful houses, can we get back on topic now?



Yes sir, I believe that either the 670 or a 7950/70 would be a great card to get if you can locate one used. This would allow you to start saving when newer cards release.


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Thank you very much for pictures of your beautiful houses, can we get back on topic now?



Yes sir, I'm sorry about that. 

I'm not a fanboy or anything like that, all I'm saying is when someone is asking for advice, you have to stir them to price/performance ratio. Again, 7950 is the better card overall in terms of price, vram, wider bit(384), fps is about even, and of course will pull ahead with overclocking potential, not to mention the 3 free game that you can easily sell to fleabay for more money. I say it's the best deal right now for the op....


----------



## ksJin (Sep 9, 2013)

@Raptorpowa That 7950 card you linked on this forum for 180$ or something is discontinued.. idk why, but isn't that saying something? There are so many 7950 cards, can you specify the best price/performance 7950 on the market today? vs the MSI GTX 760 Which I plan to get in the future. Idc about the GTX 670 because its $300+.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Raptorpowa said:


> Next time I take a picture I'll put raptorpowa sign on it. lol.
> 
> Clearly, 7950 is the better card here overall. You could upgrade to one if you want, and Vram now a days is important because 1080p is old. 1440p is new...By the way, how are those 5850 treating ya.
> 
> I advice people to go for price/perf ratio, so they can save money and not waste it to something irrelevant like the gtx 670.



1080p isn't that high of a resolution these days either. If you knew anything about computing you'd know that memory is constantly being borrowed from the main memory and HDD. excessively large VRAM capacity isn't a necessity. Yes in certain situations and/or specific games and/or and/or specific settings and/or specific resolutions excessive VRAM capacities will definitely improve performance, but if the video card is rubbish no amount of VRAM would help it. Otherwise the 4GB GT 630 would be the top #3 fastest card 

My crossfire 5850 is serving me well, after all these years its as fast as a lot of midrange cards today. Good thing I made this purchase on research and not impulse 




Raptorpowa said:


> Yes sir, I'm sorry about that.
> 
> I'm not a fanboy or anything like that, all I'm saying is when someone is asking for advice, you have to stir them to price/performance ratio. Again, 7950 is the better card overall in terms of price, vram, wider bit(384), fps is about even





Really? Now you are saying price/performance. Earlier, in the other thread you said the 7950 was faster full stop. Seems like you're back tracking.





Raptorpowa said:


> . As you can see 7950 can match a 670 or even a 680





Raptorpowa said:


> You might want to research that. Most 7950 are faster than 670 and 680 as well.



Link
Link 2


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> [...]
> If you knew anything about computing you'd know that memory is constantly being borrowed from the main memory and HDD. excessively large VRAM capacity isn't a necessity. [...]



If _you _knew anything about computing you'd know that that is exactly what you want to avoid at all cost: borrowing from system memory (while systems needs it), and hdd (sloooow and prone to hiccup)... the more dedicated VRAM on the card next to the gpu the better.
HD7950 being the best option, yet i understand from first post which has been edited that OP chose GF 760....


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

BlindNero said:


> If _you _knew anything about computing you'd know that that is exactly what you want to avoid at all cost: borrowing from system memory (while systems needs it), and hdd (sloooow and prone to hiccup)... the more dedicated VRAM on the card next to the gpu the better.




I never said borrowing was ideal. I said the system will borrow from the HDD and RAM. I was merely point out a technological fact.

Obviously the more VRAM the better hypothetical and idealistically, but if the video card is crap an abundance of VRAM won't make it magically better. 

Hence why the 4GB GT 630 still underperforms.



BlindNero said:


> HD7950 being the best option, yet i understand from first post which has been edited that OP chose GF 760....




How is the HD 7950 the better option? Its 20% slower on TPUs own review and up to 30% slower on Hard OCP review. 

If you feel the GTX 760 is slower please provide a review which says so.


----------



## ksJin (Sep 9, 2013)

@blindnero I'm narrowing my decision on MSI GTX N760 because of the nice OC features it has comparing it to any AMD card, where you have to manually have a fixed OC. Yes it has more vram; 1GB more, but I was informed that it doesn't make a noticeable difference playing on 1080p.

My other concern here is OC and reliability of the cards, and MSI GTX N760 wins comparing it to any 7950.

Also, anyone who is reading this should do everyone a big favor and show us which 7950 card you think is the best on market. I would like to see the reviews of previous owners and see how well the purchase turned out for them.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

ksJin said:


> @blindnero
> 1. I'm narrowing my decision on MSI GTX N760 because of the nice OC features it has comparing it to any AMD card,
> 
> where you have to manually have a fixed OC. Yes it has more vram; 1GB more, but I was informed that it doesn't make a noticeable difference playing on 1080p.
> ...



1. WRONG WRONG WRONG. AMD have one thing that Nvidia cards doesnt, and that is REAL UNLOCKED VOLTAGE CONTROL. Most crucial thing there is for OCing ANY component. Dont speak.

2. Lol you got that conclusion from MSIs abundant advertising? If you believe it makes your card any better ill have to go cry my self to sleep. "MILITARY COMPONENTS WE LITERALLY BROKE DOWN A JET AND MADE GPUS OUT OF THEM". AMD cards from MSI have the same ridiculous advertising too you know?


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

ksJin said:


> @blindnero I'm narrowing my decision on MSI GTX N760 because of the nice OC features it has comparing it to any AMD card, where you have to manually have a fixed OC. Yes it has more vram; 1GB more, but I was informed that it doesn't make a noticeable difference playing on 1080p.
> 
> My other concern here is OC and reliability of the cards, and MSI GTX N760 wins comparing it to any 7950.
> 
> Also, anyone who is reading this should do everyone a big favor and show us which 7950 card you think is the best on market. I would like to see the reviews of previous owners and see how well the purchase turned out for them.



But even if the 7950 has better stability when overclocked its already at a performance handicap. OC won't close the gap. Then when you overclock the GTX 760 that gap will widen again. 


Eurogamer.net Review:


> The GTX 760 offers a small boost over the stock HD 7950, while the GTX 670 and the overclocked HD 7950 duke it out for top dog honours.



http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-review



Edit:

Rangerjr1, stop shouting @ the OP. It isn't professional.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> But even if the 7950 has better stability when overclocked its already at a performance handicap. OC won't close the gap. Then when you overclock the GTX 760 that gap will widen again.
> 
> 
> Eurogamer.net Review:
> ...



Its funny how you would say things i do is not professional, because you're the one claiming that the 760 is faster than a 7950. And yea ofcourse the 7950 has to be oced, it doesnt OC by itself like the 670-760 can and still have the privilege to call it "stock"


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Its funny how you would say things i do is not professional, because you're the one claiming that the 760 is faster than a 7950. And yea ofcourse the 7950 has to be oced, it doesnt OC by itself like the 670-760 can and still have the privilege to call it "stock"



I'm not claiming it faster. eurogamer.net is 




> Results place the GTX 760 as a quality performer for its price point. It comfortably beats our vanilla HD 7950 at the benchmarks which most accurately reflect gameplay - BioShock and Tomb Raider - and battles it very closely on the bandwidth-sucking monsters like Hitman: Absolution and the Metro games.






> Next up, we re-run the tests, moving up to the increasingly popular 2560x1440 resolution. Nvidia's press material appears to position the GTX 760 as the ultimate price vs. performance product for the most popular gaming resolution - 1920x1080 or its 16:10 equivalent





> both the HD 7950 and the GTX 670 acquit themselves well here and as the GTX 760 restores the 256-bit GDDR5 memory bus, bandwidth certainly shouldn't be a problem.





> GTX 760 is different beast entirely - it punches above its weight in the price/performance departments, effectively offering a GTX 670 experience for GTX 660 Ti money. After working with the card for a few days, we were fully expecting a price point to compete with the vanilla HD 7950, but instead Nvidia has comprehensively beaten it.



http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-review


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> I'm not claiming it faster. eurogamer.net is
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-review



Ah yea, well then you're blindly believing someone elses words. Again, not very professional.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> WRONG WRONG WRONG. AMD have one thing that Nvidia cards doesnt, and that is REAL UNLOCKED VOLTAGE CONTROL. Most crucial thing there is for OCing ANY component. Dont speak.



Mister Ranger Junior Number One. You somehow seem hurt by other people deciding what hardware to buy for themselves. That is if you don't like their decision. It touches you so much, that you need to express it with all caps and calling wrong three times. Whatever you think is wrong in this case, it's not it - something is wrong with you.


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2013)

Review on this website also clearly shows the 760 to be ahead of the 7950 by about 9%. With both cards moderately overclocked, they trade blows. 

Buy whatever has the best price/warranty/free bundle.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Mister Ranger Junior Number One. You somehow seem hurt by other people deciding what hardware to buy for themselves. That is if you don't like their decision. It touches you so much, that you need to express it with all caps and calling wrong three times. Whatever you think is wrong in this case, it's not it - something is wrong with you.



No. Its the fact that he makes ridiculous claims. 

Read my previous posts and you'll know what im talking about.

And at that point its 300Mhz faster on the core than the 7950. How about we clock the 7950 the same and then compare?


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> How about we clock the 7950 the same and then compare?



That's the whole point - he *likes* the fact he doesn't have to. Boost 2.0 does it just fine for him.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2013)

erocker said:


> Review on this website also clearly shows the 760 to be ahead of the 7950 by about 9%. With both cards moderately overclocked, they trade blows.
> 
> Buy whatever has the best price/warranty/free bundle.



OP. Use this advice. Most logical of all the posts on this thread.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> That's the whole point - he *likes* the fact he doesn't have to. Boost 2.0 does it just fine for him.



Thats FINE but comparing benchmarks where the Nvidia gpus are oced and still called stock for some reason is ridiculous.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 9, 2013)

This thread is just going round and round. They are both great cards. I think we can all agree ether one will blow his mind after the 6750 he has now


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Thats FINE but comparing benchmarks where the Nvidia gpus are oced and still called stock for some reason is ridiculous.



Maybe if AMD implemented a boost feature...

It's a moot argument. Nvidia's boost feature works with the card without having to manually OC. That's the way the card works, and it works well. The ONLY thing that matters is performance, not how the performance is made or by what process is used to obtain it.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Thats FINE but comparing benchmarks where the Nvidia gpus are oced and still called stock for some reason is ridiculous.



Don't you get it. Nvidia GPUs don't overclock themselves when they can, they downclock themselves when they must. It's all semantics.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Don't you get it. Nvidia GPUs don't overclock themselves when they can, they downclock themselves when they must. It's all semantics.



You know, its called GPU boost. Not GPU Throttle 2.0.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

erocker said:


> Maybe if AMD implemented a boost feature...
> 
> It's a moot argument. Nvidia's boost feature works with the card without having to manually OC. That's the way the card works, and it works well. The ONLY thing that matters is performance, not how the performance is made or by what process is used to obtain it.



My point is that you can make the 7950 perform equal or better.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> My point is that you can make the 7950 perform equal or better.



According to which review, literature or reference.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> You know, its called GPU boost. Not GPU Throttle 2.0.



 that would be great for marketing


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> According to which review, literature or reference.



Stupid question... Its logical, when EVERY AMD card has higher IPC than a 760 it will beat the 760 assuming its equally clocked or close. 

THINK. A. BIT.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> My point is that you can make the 7950 perform equal or better.



Postcount +1:

The Nvidia GPU in question will be faster than a 7950, when both is on stock/default settings.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Frick said:


> Postcount +1:
> 
> The Nvidia GPU in question will be faster than a 7950, when both is on stock/default settings.



Default is a better word for describing it. STOCK is not.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Stupid question... Its logical, when EVERY AMD card has higher IPC than a 760 it will beat the 760 assuming its equally clocked or close.
> 
> THINK. A. BIT.



Requesting reading material is a "stupid question". Wow. 

If this is true please guide me to the material. You seem to know a lot on the subject so I want to read the material in which you read.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Requesting reading material is a "stupid question". Wow.
> 
> If this is true please guide me to the material. You seem to know a lot on the subject so I want to read the material in which you read.



I dont READ, i have personal experience. Also, why do you think 680-770s lose to 7970s in FS/3d11 when the GK104 is clocked higher? Once again: THINK.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Stupid question... Its logical, when EVERY AMD card has higher IPC than a 760 it will beat the 760 assuming its equally clocked or close.
> 
> THINK. A. BIT.



I don't understand, why are we talking about equal clocks now? The 760 runs at a much higher stock clock than the 7950, and reaches a higher clockspeed when overclocked. Surely we have to account for that too?


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't understand, why are we talking about equal clocks now? The 760 runs at a much higher stock clock than the 7950, and reaches a higher clockspeed when overclocked. Surely we have to account for that too?



How about we account for IPC aswel? If the 7950 reaches, lets say 1200 it will beat a 760 at 1250.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Default is a better word for describing it. STOCK is not.



Fair enough on stock, as I can't find a defintion on that use of the word. Default is a good word though, and default should be compared to default no?


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Frick said:


> Fair enough on stock, as I can't find a defintion on that use of the word. Default is a good word though, and default should be compared to default no?



I agree, default should be compared with default. BUT, im saying that you CAN OC the 7950 (By a much higher percentage i might add) than the 760. Therefor higher performance increase, not only because of the higher percentage but because of the IPC (Which means more gain from OC)

But since the OP doesnt want better performance, and is lazy. Then yea 760 is a good choice.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> I agree, default should be compared with default. BUT, im saying that you CAN OC the 7950 (By a much higher percentage i might add) than the 760. Therefor higher performance increase, not only because of the higher percentage but because of the IPC (Which means more gain from OC)
> 
> But since the OP doesnt want better performance, and is lazy. Then yea 760 is a good choice.



ISN'T THIS WHAT WE HAVE BEEN SAYING THE ENTIRE TIME? Ye gods man.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> How about we account for IPC aswel? If the 7950 reaches, lets say 1200 it will beat a 760 at 1250.



Lets say you are correct. I will still recommend a 760 over a 7950 if its cheaper (after accounting for the value of the free games of course), and vice versa. I honestly cannot see any difference between a 660Ti and a 7950, even though the 7950 is quite a bit more powerful on paper, perhaps you can?


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Frick said:


> ISN'T THIS WHAT WE HAVE BEEN SAYING THE ENTIRE TIME? Ye gods man.



no you guys have said the 760 is a better choice in most situations (Based on benchmarks you pull out of you know what). And that the 760 overclocks better, not sure where you guys got that from.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> I dont READ.



And it shows 



Rangerjr1 said:


> But since the OP doesnt want better performance, and is lazy. Then yea 760 is a good choice.




How is the OP lazy. He is here to learn.

You are lazy because you don't even read.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> no you guys have said the 760 is a better choice in most situations (Based on benchmarks you pull out of you know what). And that the 760 overclocks better, not sure where you guys got that from.



Very few people overclock their graphics card, so in most situations 760 is the better card.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> And it shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ad hominem.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> im saying that you CAN OC the 7950 (By a much higher percentage i might add) than the 760.



It's easy to say Tahiti overclocks good under full copper block in a custom loop. Would you have your 7970 @1.22 GHz on air?


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Very few people overclock their graphics card, so in most situations 760 is the better card.



Ive been attacking the ridiculous claims, ex. that the 760 ocs better. Nothing else.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> It's easy to say Tahiti overclocks good under full copper block in a custom loop. Would you have your 7970 @1.22 GHz on air?



Its funny you say that, because yea thats what i ran it at on air. It now runs at 1300/1800 24/7, benches at 1360/1880. I havent updated it yet in the PC specs thingy.

idk why you think 1220/1650 is such a big deal on air, because it isnt.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Ive been attacking the ridiculous claims, ex. that the 760 ocs better. Nothing else.



No, we have been going around in circles for the past 50 ish posts. You could easily say that 760 is better at stock (ie untouched), but when overclocked they are both essentially the same. And we will all understand and move on rather than embarking in some silly arguments involving "IPC" and "I don't read". I think its time to move on, we have agreed on a point


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> It's easy to say Tahiti overclocks good under full copper block in a custom loop. Would you have your 7970 @1.22 GHz on air?



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7132708


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> idk why you think 1220/1650 is such a big deal on air, because it isnt.



Come on ... with all that fan noise?

edit: idk, maybe you live somewhere very cold


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Come on ... with all that fan noise?
> 
> edit: idk, maybe you live somewhere very cold



Norway.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 9, 2013)

Rnagerjr1 - You have double posted a couple times in this thread. Please use the "Edit", "Mulit-Quote" and "Quote" features as double posting is frowned upon.

Folks have been asked to move along by a mod and I suggest people do so.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Norway.



Yea, you guys just open the window when benchmarking


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Rnagerjr1 - You have double posted a couple times in this thread. Please use the "Edit", "Mulit-Quote" and "Quote" features as double posting is frowned upon.
> 
> Folks have been asked to move along by a mod and I suggest people do so.



Im sorry, ill remember that.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> It's easy to say Tahiti overclocks good under full copper block in a custom loop. Would you have your 7970 @1.22 GHz on air?





Rangerjr1 said:


> Its funny you say that, because yea thats what i ran it at on air. It now runs at 1300/1800 24/7, benches at 1360/1880. I havent updated it yet in the PC specs thingy.
> 
> idk why you think 1220/1650 is such a big deal on air, because it isnt.





Rangerjr1 said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7132708



Doesn't mean it's 24-7 stable at 100% load.



Either way.  This thread has derailed. I shall return if the OP comes back for more help.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Doesn't mean it's 24-7 stable at 100% load.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way.  This thread has derailed. I shall return if the OP comes back for more help.



1300/1800? Lol it IS stable. I looped Valley for 5 hours.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 9, 2013)

To be on topic in at least one of my posts, I can testify on quality of nvidia's 700 series. I got myself 770 and I had no issues. Solid drivers and card almost never gets under max boost clock. Temp also never gets to magic 80C and it is summer.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2013)

So im going to just say my peace.

Went back and read the OP, and looks like he/she chose the gaming edition of the GTX760(Conclusion). So really all the banter about overclocking, IPC, etc. is pointless at this point, as it doesn't really help the OP in the end.

Honestly Ranger you would do well if you didn't care so much about what people said when it came to AMD vs. Nvidia bullshit. Just because what is said goes against anything that you believe is legit, does not mean you need to go on a big tantrum trying to prove to us with "your experienced wisdom" what is right or wrong. 

Leave it alone, OP has chosen a card. And a good card at that for what he wants to do with it.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So im going to just say my peace.
> 
> Went back and read the OP, and looks like he/she chose the gaming edition of the GTX760(Conclusion). So really all the banter about overclocking, IPC, etc. is pointless at this point.
> 
> ...



It gets on my nerves when people base their purchases on bias and not real life facts and specs. Why do you think i have a 3930k over an 3770k/3570k/FX 8350?


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Leave it alone, OP has chosen a card. And a good card at that for what he wants to do with it.




Since the OP has made his mind up and bought the GTX 760 I can freely return, as this thread is over anyways.



Rangerjr1 said:


> It gets on my nerves when people base their purchases on bias and not real life facts and specs. Why do you think i have a 3930k over an 3770k/3570k/FX 8350?




Ranger, none of us own a GTX 760, so the sensible thing for logical people to do is read professional reviews. The reviews are supposed to be done without bias and prejudice. 

Would you rather we all believed you a complete stranger. You said you own a 7950? So how can we be sure your advice isn't bias either. Surely if you own the card your decision would more likely favour your own purchase - That itself is bias and hypocritical.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Since the OP has made his mind up and bought the GTX 760 I can freely return, as this thread is over anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When both are pushed the 7950 will win. (Assuming you will overclock it)


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> When both are pushed the 7950 will win. (Assuming you will overclock it)



Says your bias opinion.

And yes it's bias when you push the product you own


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Says your bias opinion.
> 
> And yes it's bias when you push the product you own



I push it because its fact.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> When both are pushed the 7950 will win. (Assuming you will overclock it)






Rangerjr1 said:


> I push it because its fact.



Facts can be proven.

Please provide proof of such claims.


Edit:

I refuse to participate in this nonsense. This will be my last word on the matter.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Facts can be proven.
> 
> Please provide proof of such claims.



Dude, stop, there have been multiple posts by mods to move along. Don't get it started again. This shit has been going in circles.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

Infractions and warnings given, you will be given a holiday from TPU (a month should do the trick) if you continue.


----------



## ksJin (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I never expected this thread to get so popular lol. I said in eariler posts that I've never owned a Nvida card before. I've done my fair share of research, so it's not really a bias decision on what I choose. I have learned a lot here, and I don't regret anything! Thank you guys! 

I completely understand that 7950 is or could be better, but that takes experience in over clocking which I don't have. So wanting a card that has OC features and default/factory OC settings, has nothing to do with me being 'lazy', just to clear that up. I'm not mad or anything.

@Rangerjr1 Which 7950 card would you suggest that's available on the market today?
I haven't bought anything yet, but so far I'm leaning towards MSI GTX N760.


----------



## ksJin (Sep 9, 2013)

ksJin said:


> @rangerjr1 Which 7950 card would you suggest that's available on the market today?
> I haven't bought anything yet, but so far I'm leaning towards MSI GTX N760.



Can you please link me a 7950 on newegg or any place, that you would buy out of all other 7950 cards? Because I see a lot of 7950 cards.


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2013)

ksJin said:


> Can you please link me a 7950 on newegg or any place, that you would buy out of all other 7950 cards? Because I see a lot of 7950 cards.



I'm afraid he can no longer post.

My suggestion is to get what is least expensive and has the best warranty. These things can be found by browsing through Newegg's selection.


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 9, 2013)

...............


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 9, 2013)

here you go.

$174.99 after MIR. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127737

enjoy and hurry!


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 9, 2013)

It went up by $5, please hurry!


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 10, 2013)

The cooler on that looks iffy at best get a sapphire dual-x or Vapor-x depending on price and your space constraints the Vapor-x takes 3 slots


----------



## HammerON (Sep 10, 2013)

Raptorpowa - Double and triple posting is against forum guidlines. Please use the "Edit", "Multi-Quote" and "Quote" features.


----------



## Raptorpowa (Sep 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Raptorpowa - Double and triple posting is against forum guidlines. Please use the "Edit", "Multi-Quote" and "Quote" features.



I am sorry.


----------



## da20valve (Sep 10, 2013)

I stated all this because someone couldn't stand that fact that I knew more then them.

If the OP got the Nvidia, he made a good choice (either one is better then the 7950 for what he is using it for)
If the 7950 could compare in performance, AMD wouldn't be throwing them out the door at such low prices, its not to saturate the market either (they never do that with video cards) they just price their cards based on the performance of the opposition...

PS Why are people posting pics of their houses ?, (seems kind of odd to me), next time there is a post of what CPU to buy I might take a picture of my boat and post it up here.

They should have really closed this thread about 4 pages ago, or take out all the shit that has nothing to do with what the Op asked.


----------



## ksJin (Sep 10, 2013)

Hmm. Judging from people's feedback on that specific 7950 card, its very unreliable. lots of DOA's and over heating problems from people trying to over clock it and playing games. 

It's on rebate, yes, but I don't trust rebates anymore, I tend to just ignore the fact that it has a rebate tag under the price, just because I never get jack from any rebate company. Personally I would just pay the extra $50 for the MSI GTX N760 still... Thanks for trying though.


----------



## erocker (Sep 10, 2013)

ksJin said:


> Personally I would just pay the extra $50 for the MSI GTX N760



You should do that. There's really nothing more to add to this thread.

Best of luck.


----------

